# Clean and Shiny



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

I am not sure what everyone uses to clean and wax their skiffs, but Klasse is fantastic. I use this product on both my vehicles and boat. It cleans and waxes whatever surface you are applying to.

Also Bar Keepers Friend is great for removing mold, rust etc. on hatch doors and other surfaces.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use turtle wax liquid soap and wax. Also wax the hull once a year. Bar keep those nasty shark poop stains


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Looking very pretty! I use orpine wash and wax after every trip and then starbrite wax every couple of months.
Gotta keep em pretty!


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Shining her up for Spring. A good bath and a nice coat of Woody Wax was much deserved.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Terry said:


> Shining her up for Spring. A good bath and a nice coat of Woody Wax was much deserved.
> View attachment 170056


You back on the east coast now?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Awl-wash for the Awlgrip non-skid and Starbright boat wash for the hull, metal, etc. I use Awl-Care on the Awlgrip and Collinite Fleet Wax on the hull and metal.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Charles Hadley said:


> You back on the east coast now?


Yep


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

WCM said:


> I am not sure what everyone uses to clean and wax their skiffs, but Klasse is fantastic. I use this product on both my vehicles and boat. It cleans and waxes whatever surface you are applying to.
> 
> Also Bar Keepers Friend is great for removing mold, rust etc. on hatch doors and other surfaces.
> 
> ...





WCM said:


> I am not sure what everyone uses to clean and wax their skiffs, but Klasse is fantastic. I use this product on both my vehicles and boat. It cleans and waxes whatever surface you are applying to.
> 
> Also Bar Keepers Friend is great for removing mold, rust etc. on hatch doors and other surfaces.
> 
> ...


Klasse AIO (red bottle) is a great cleaner/sealant. It’s a chemical cleaner, contains no abrasives, so safe to use on all surfaces. Try topping it with Klasse SG (silver bottle) or any other synthetic sealant. Years ago, I used to use Klasse AIO topped with Menzerna Power Lock..... wicked combo. Boat looks great!


----------

